# A little help on my parent's kitchen



## riversstg (Oct 2, 2013)

You might consider widening the original layout. The dining area looks a bit bigger than it needs to be. I'm not sure how the table will fit in this big space, but if possible maybe you could borrow some room from there.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

How's the project going, Ethan? Do the cobbler's parent's have shoes yet?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Live_oak said:


> How's the project going, Ethan? Do the cobbler's parent's have shoes yet?


Shoes? They don't even have a kitchen!:whistling

I demo'd it a couple weeks ago and it's framed, new windows and door, wired and plumbed. They made 90% of the decisions by the end of the second day of demo.:laughing: I convinced them to replace the flooring in the two adjoining rooms so it won't look like patchwork.

I had to double frame it as the exterior turned out to be the original siding from 1800 with 1.5" thick vertical planks with plaster and lath applied directly to it(Who needs insulation?) One wall was out of plumb by 1 5/8" over 6'.

This weekend I'm heading back up to insulate, drywall, level the subfloor and either figure out the lighting or start putting in some cab boxes.

I don't even want to think about how many more trips I have to make up there...


----------

